# GAME 67: Celtics (37-29) at Hornets (14-49)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The Boston Celtics are visiting New Orleans to experience the latest in punching bag technology, the Hornets.

The Hornets are led in scoring by Lee Nailon, which is good if you're the other 29 NBA teams, but bad if you're the Hornets. Nailon his shooting 47.9% from the field and 82.4% from the line for his 14.9 ppg which goes with 4.7 rpg. Dan Dickau is establishing himself as an NBA player with 13.8 ppg and 4.6 rpg, as well as 1.1 spg. Jamaal Magloire has had significant injury troubles and has been limited to 12 games. In those 12, the Canadian has averaged 13.3 ppg and 9.2 rpg. P.J. Brown is doing his usual 10.6 ppg and 9.1 rpg. JR Smith has come on strong of late with 13.6 ppg in March, but has done little else and is shooting just 40% from the field. Casey Jacobsen has done well off the bench with 8.5 ppg and 2 rpg and 2 apg in 23 minutes a night. Bostjan Nachbar is showing some ability with 7.9 ppg and 2.9 rpg. Chris Andersen is the top bench player with 7.5 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.37 bpg, and is shooting 52.8% from the line. The Hornets shoot just 41.4% from the field and score under 90 points a night.

The Celtics met and whipped the Hornets on January 3rd to the tune of 103-90. Ricky Davis led all scorers with 23 points and also had 5 boards and 5 assists. Paul Pierce had a triple double with 19 points, 10 boards, 10 assists and 2 blocks. Raef LaFrentz had 14 points and 12 boards. Jiri Welsch had 12 and Mark Blount's 10 made him the fifth double digit man for the Celtics. The Hornets got 18 a piece from Baron Davis (now of the Warriors) and Lee Nailon. Davis added five assists and five steals. Nailon added five boards. Chris Andersen got 13 and 8 boards off the bench. Rodney Rogers (now of the 76ers) got 10 points and 7 boards. Dan Dickau hit for 10 off the bench.

The Celtics shot 45% from the field, 55% from three, and 80.6% from the line. The Hornets shot 39.1% from the field, 22.2% from the arc, and 72% from the line. The Hornets were out rebounded 53-43. The Celtics lost the turnover battle, 22-13. One must wonder how much the Celtics would have won by if they didn't turn the ball over for their personal enjoyment.

People will hate me saying this, but this is another trap game. It could be closer than it should, particularly after the Celtics cruised the previous night to a huge win over Houston.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I want to see Perkins and Reed, as well as Banks and Allen log in about 30 minutes in this game. Ok, maybe a bit of Al Jefferson too, but only if he's been reading Perk's book of "How To Not Give Lay Ups To The Enemy."


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Agoo....will you ever learn?*

This is no trap game. This is a back to back on the road against a pretty good basketball team.

In case you didn't notice, Jamaal Magliore is back. He was an All-Star center last year. 

Now this team is starting to win at home. They won in Chicago last night.

This will be a tough game. 

Keep giving us the stats, maybe show the pictures of the starting lineups. Leave the speculation out. You're doing great.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

130-50 Celtics win. My prediction. :biggrin:


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Agoo....will you ever learn?*



Truth34 said:


> This is no trap game. This is a back to back on the road against a pretty good basketball team.
> 
> In case you didn't notice, Jamaal Magliore is back. He was an All-Star center last year.
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, didn't realize he's back. That changes things.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Agoo....will you ever learn?*



Truth34 said:


> This is no trap game. This is a back to back on the road against a pretty good basketball team.
> 
> In case you didn't notice, Jamaal Magliore is back. He was an All-Star center last year.
> 
> ...


How long has Bill Belichick been posting here?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Agoo....will you ever learn?*



lempbizkit said:


> How long has Bill Belichick been posting here?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Agoo....will you ever learn?*



Truth34 said:


> This is no trap game. This is a back to back on the road against a pretty good basketball team.
> 
> In case you didn't notice, Jamaal Magliore is back. He was an All-Star center last year.
> 
> ...


Pretty good? What is pretty good about this team except Magloire and Smith's potential? Their starting five is Magloire, Brown, Nailon, Smith, and Dickau. They have an advantage at center, but that's it. Additionally, they also played last night and they don't have near the depth that we have.

If the Celtics come out focused, they're going to roll through this team and we might see Reed and Perkins getting 25 minutes while Pierce and Walker sit most of the second half.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

About 4-5 games ago.. I read somewhere that Pierce said he was wanting a 4th quarter rest so he could watch his rooks play in a game... I think tonight may be the night. 

Hornets really don't have anything... Like Agoo said Smiths Potential and Magloires inside presence is all they have. Dickau can light you up at times too though.. But I don't think Dickau will do anything with Payton/Banks on him.. We'll probably get torn up inside though until Big Al and Perk come in and get their hands dirty lol... 

PdP


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

PhearDaPierce said:


> About 4-5 games ago.. I read somewhere that Pierce said he was wanting a 4th quarter rest so he could watch his rooks play in a game... I think tonight may be the night.


I didn't expect to hear something like that from Paul, but it's a nice thought.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Piston-PiercePower said:


> I didn't expect to hear something like that from Paul, but it's a nice thought.


It was kind of a joke .. We played the Bobcats that night.
I think if it was up to Paul, He'd play all 48 mins...

PdP


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Agoo....will you ever learn?*



Piston-PiercePower said:


> Uh-oh, didn't realize he's back. That changes things.


If you really think about it, with Magloire back, the hornets looks like a pretty good team on paper. I wouldn't mind having any of their starters playing for us. Still picking the Celts to win but don't think this will be a blowout.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*It's OK not to know what's going on out West...*

But take a look at New Orleans's record over the past 15 games....or the past 10 home games....

You just jinxed the Celtics, AGAIN!!!


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

I say the Celtics win....

Keys to winning the Game

:lucky:Keep P.J. Brown off the boards (he is averaging 9.1 rebounds a game)
:lucky:Try and keep the ball away from Dan Dickau (who is averaging 2 steals a game)
:lucky: The Celtics need to bring the ball down low and drive, because there defense down low is horrible.

MVP of the Game will be Paul Pierce











With 29 points 9 rebounds and 6 assists


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

18-16 Hornets

Celtics defense is not good.

No sign of Justin Reed yet, agoo


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

31-25, Hornets...and they have missed some chippies....we are getting run off the floor


Perkins surprisingly still in warmups. What is going on, agoo?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

33-26 Hornets after 1....they have also missed 4 uncontested layups and had a lane violation, so we should be down about 10

somebody forgot to tell the Hornets to stop winning games at home and roll over for the Green!

about what I expected--this is either going to be a fight to the end or a Hornets blowout.

LET"S GO CELTICS!!!!


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Why aren't we playing any defense? None of them can shoot from outside


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a terrific pass by Tony Allen on that fast break. For those of you who missed it, Allen split the defense on a 3 on 2 and then did a marvelous behind the back pass to Gary Payton for the easy layup. Good stuff. OT: 76ers lost.

Here comes Anima with the play by play (which I think it just a conspiracy to get more uCash points and overthrow Petey. that's right Epa, I'm on to you)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry I'm late guys but I was busy.

From the score by quarters it looks like it was a close game for awhile but the C's are starting to pull away. Good thing to, I have some points on this game. :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky D is 4-4 from three :jawdrop:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Layup by TA, C's up 10.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> Ricky D is 4-4 from three :jawdrop:


He has 18 or so points. Excluding him, it's been a balanced attack. I think everyone is hovering around 10 points besides Ricky. Should be an easy win for the Celtics, although Nachbar is having a good game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Premier said:


> Here comes Anima with the play by play (which I think it just a conspiracy to get more uCash points and overthrow Petey. that's right Epa, I'm on to you)


Any idea how many times I would have to post pre day for me to catch him? I think he robbed the vBank or something cause he has a TON of points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nailon with a put back, GP hits a pair of FTs, C's still up 10.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are 16-18 from the line while the Hornets are 5-6.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA with the steal and the slam.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with a 3 off of another TA steal, PP with a jumper off yet another NO turnover.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are now up 18.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> Any idea how many times I would have to post pre day for me to catch him? I think he robbed the vBank or something cause he has a TON of points.


He just gets TBF to admin donate him whenver he needs an extra 25,000. It's all part of his master plan to rule BBB.net whenever DaBullz installs the RPG hack. I'm sure you're part of this somehow, considering your recent involvment in the uCash Sportsbook advertising. Thought you could fool me? Pfft. Cheaaa right.

By the way, nine posts in eight minutes.

:rofl:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with another 3!!!!

C's now up 21.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyone want to guess how much the C's will end up scoring? I say it will be around 122.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are 8-13 from three tonight.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

RD with another 3!!!!!

That's his 5th!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jacobsen makes a three. C's down to a 19 point lead.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Twan for 3!!!!!!

The C's are now 10-15 from behind the arch!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

RD misses his first three at the buzzer. C's up 94-74 going into the 4th.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's already have 20 assists on the night.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

So far the C's have 5 players (RD, PP, AW, TA, and GP) in double figures.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount missed a dunk after Tony Allen fed him a terrific pass.

Why is Doc Rivers benching Marcus Banks?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nailon makes a jumper. Down to a 16 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA to the line, he makes 1-2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Smith with a basket. Down to 15.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nailon picks up his 5th, RD to the line and he makes both.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

this game is a huge blow out 97-82


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Smith with a layup


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

3-second violation on Blount, shooting foul on Blount.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Magloire hit both, C's lead cut to 13.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP and Tawn back in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP hits two FT's after being fouled.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tawn hits two FTs, back up 17.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Smith three, Walker basket with a shooting foul on Magloire.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker hits the FT, Smith with an and 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with his 22 and 23rd points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Magloire fouled but he misses both, RD with a dunk. Back up to 18.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

This JR Smith guy could be a player in a couple of years.

Love the way Mark Blount continues to play.

Ricky for 6th man!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a terrible call (offensive on Antoine while he was trying to get position in the post).


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's clear the bench. Perk and Banks are in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nachba hits two FT's, 14 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Davis fouled, hits both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dickau fouled hits both, still a 14 point game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why didn't they do this in the middle of the third quarter. Banks certainly should've gotten more minutes. Rivers' subsitution patterns are pretty damn bad. One game, he'll play Banks 25 minutes. The next, he gets garbage time. Ricky Davis shouldn't have played most of the fourth (along with Pierce and Walker).


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Perkins fouled, hits 1-2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Dickau with a layup, he has 13 points.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Go Perkins Thorugh That Double Team With A Hook Shot. I Love Perkins.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Layup Perk


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Banks, Nachbar hits both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over! C's win 113-100.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> Any idea how many times I would have to post pre day for me to catch him? I think he robbed the vBank or something cause he has a TON of points.


I'll rob your bank if you keep talking about me!

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

There was just too many wrongs with this game, my number one hatred of the game was Doc not playing Marcus.

Marcus did NOTHING wrong to be pulled...again. Delonte did nothing but that block and 2 3s. He also messed up a 2 on 1 break trying to allyoop the ball into the 10th row.

I'm sorry this doesn't make any sense to me.

Also, has there ever been a game when Blount did not get called for a 3 second call?

Also, was there really a reason to play Paul, Walker, and Ricky when the Hornets put in their scrub players?

There's a lot of other complains too, but I can't remember them now.

I love Perkins.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

didnt watch the game, cause of work but can someone give me the pros and cons?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

toolatetoride said:


> didnt watch the game, cause of work but can someone give me the pros and cons?


Pros:
Offense
Tony Allen
Ricky Davis

Cons:
Defense
Doc Rivers


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

toolatetoride said:


> didnt watch the game, cause of work but can someone give me the pros and cons?


Pro's: Tony Allen, the guy was everywhere.
Con's: Our Defense Blows.


----------



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

Doc Rivers needs to go. As soon as anyone heats up he takes them out.
The guy is the worst coach in the NBA.

The good news is when Danny Ainge goes to coach The Timberwolves next season our new GM can fire him :clap:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ummmm Doc Rivers isn't a bad coach. We wouldn't even be close to doing as well as have this year if Rivers wasn't coaching. He's not great, but he is certainly not the worst coach in the NBA. This is the same coach that took a team with one star player (Pierce) 3 rookies, a 2nd year guy, and role playing big men and turned them into a .500 basketball team that hustles, and is one of the best offensive teams in the league. The defense needs work, but that's more of a personell issue, rather than a coaching issue. With 3 rookies getting significant PT, and a bunch of guys that weren't asked to play defense (Pierce & Walker) under previous coaching, I'd say he's done a damned good job.

Your out of your darn mind if you thing Doc is the worst coach in the NBA.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Ummmm Doc Rivers isn't a bad coach. We wouldn't even be close to doing as well as have this year if Rivers wasn't coaching. He's not great, but he is certainly not the worst coach in the NBA. This is the same coach that took a team with one star player (Pierce) 3 rookies, a 2nd year guy, and role playing big men and turned them into a .500 basketball team that hustles, and is one of the best offensive teams in the league. The defense needs work, but that's more of a personell issue, rather than a coaching issue. With 3 rookies getting significant PT, and a bunch of guys that weren't asked to play defense (Pierce & Walker) under previous coaching, I'd say he's done a damned good job.
> 
> Your out of your darn mind if you thing Doc is the worst coach in the NBA.



seriously lets keep jumping all over doc after every win and nit pick at the things we think we know over the things he knows as a coach...what if the guy that got 'hot' told doc to f off for some random reason, etc etc etc the possibilities are endless, DOC is doin' very well, he's no HOFer but damn give him sum credit where credit is due pahleeese


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Why was everyone jumping all over me for saying the Hornets are a bad team? They're a bad team. They have nothing of note.

Also, lets get off Doc. I recognize that there are many, many times where Doc leaves me wondering, but lets look at what he's done. As Lanteri said, he took a team that was pretty bad and that no one except us really believed in and kept them in the race all season long. Now with Walker on board, lets look at what we're doing. Many times we wonder, but they have gone 11-1. An inferior coach could not go 11-1 with any team, muchless a young group that the Celtics have.

I think when Doc was hired, the knock on him was that he wasn't a good X and Os guy, nor did he have the best substitution patterns. What he was was a hell of a motivator that would get behind his guys and get his guys going at people out on the floor thinking they could win any game and never giving up. That is definately what we have.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

this was a nice game for the celts, walker is just amazing now that hes back with the celtics and ricky davis is nasty, 6th man of the year for sure. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Why was everyone jumping all over me for saying the Hornets are a bad team? They're a bad team. They have nothing of note.
> 
> Also, lets get off Doc. I recognize that there are many, many times where Doc leaves me wondering, but lets look at what he's done. As Lanteri said, he took a team that was pretty bad and that no one except us really believed in and kept them in the race all season long. Now with Walker on board, lets look at what we're doing. Many times we wonder, but they have gone 11-1. An inferior coach could not go 11-1 with any team, muchless a young group that the Celtics have.
> 
> I think when Doc was hired, the knock on him was that he wasn't a good X and Os guy, nor did he have the best substitution patterns. What he was was a hell of a motivator that would get behind his guys and get his guys going at people out on the floor thinking they could win any game and never giving up. That is definately what we have.



cha~ching


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Also, has there ever been a game when Blount did not get called for a 3 second call?


LOL... I love the way Mark has been playing of late..
But you stated a funny fact Aqua.. Rep points..

PdP


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*aqua, Marcus has been playing great*

But the fact is we don't know the real reason Doc pulled him. If I could see the play over again, I might be able to tell you, but Doc is real demanding of him, and it seems to be working.

As for replacing Doc, I gotta agree with agoo. 11-1 is 11-1. He is motivating the team to play very well. The Houston game was one to behold.

I prefer Doc to Jim O'Brien, I can tell you that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: aqua, Marcus has been playing great*



Truth34 said:


> I prefer Doc to Jim O'Brien, I can tell you that.


I prefer the old man at my YMCA to Jim O'Brien.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Well I know Jim didnt do great but Rivers also has a much better team to work with this year


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: aqua, Marcus has been playing great*



Truth34 said:


> But the fact is we don't know the real reason Doc pulled him. If I could see the play over again, I might be able to tell you, but Doc is real demanding of him, and it seems to be working.



Then he simply wants too much out of Banks. He's setting his teamates up and is looking more and more like a traditional point guard.

I know the real reason, Doc just hates Banks. He even admited it. If Banks messed up that 2 on 1 break with an ally oop pass, I can bet that Banks would have been benched for the rest of the game.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: aqua, Marcus has been playing great*



aquaitious said:


> Doc just hates Banks. He even admited it. .



Where did he say that ?
I thought he praised Banks and his play.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: aqua, Marcus has been playing great*



PhearDaPierce said:


> Where did he say that ?
> I thought he praised Banks and his play.
> 
> PdP


When we traded him to the Laker in the offseason.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

How could he possibly hate Marcus ?
He comes off the bench and gives it 110% every second he's in the game.
I've said this all year "May be the best on ball defender in the NBA" .. 
Marcus is one of my favorite of the Rooks to watch. 
Cause he'll get right in a vets face and steal the ball take it to the other end for 2. Then walk back up court with no trash talk.
Classy kid too. Gotta love that about him. 

No Weak Banks.


PdP


----------

